# License??



## nstwinmom (Feb 22, 2012)

So coming from Canada----would we need to re-take our drivers license in order to drive in Aust? Obviously it would be quite an adjustment--as we drive on the "right"side of the road.
If you do not have to re-do the license, then how long could I hold my current Canadian license and drive in Aust before having to switch to an Aust one?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's usually an arrangement you can ask about in your own country. For instance if I had a Dutch license, it wouldn't be valid anywhere abroad until after 3 years. 

I didn't have my Dutch license though, so I'm working on my Australian license as we speak. Passed my learner's exam last week and now driving on my L Plates.


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure if the regulations are different for different states...I would suggest you google "RTA" to get more info on that...

In NSW you can use your overseas licence for 3 months after arrival...after that you have to switch your licence, if you are from eligible countries you only pay a small fee, have a passport size picture taken by the RTA and eyesight test....no driving test, L or P-plate required...
Canada is included in those countries

more info here

Cheers


----------



## bradsterusa (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks for the great info!!


----------

